# Cruze TD on Fuelly



## Skraeling (May 30, 2012)

my wifes cruzt 1LT with an auto gets around 30 average.. .which kinda sucks in my opinion. That may just be her driving style though. I find it rather sad that the 05 cavalier im forced to tool around in gets 36 routinely.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

And that is calculated on how good/bad they drive, wait till there is more out there!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Skraeling said:


> my wifes cruzt 1LT with an auto gets around 30 average.. .which kinda sucks in my opinion. That may just be her driving style though.


Hope you realize that is what the car is rated to get average. 26city/38hwy/*30COMBINED*. Driver and route do matter though as I'm averaging almost 36mpg with my 1LT automatic. 

That is what should be more impressive about these diesels, they are ALL getting 5mpg or more above the combined 33mpg rating.



Skraeling said:


> I find it rather sad that the 05 cavalier im forced to tool around in gets 36 routinely.


Must be a manual trans, the 4 speed automatic 2002-2005 2.2 ecotec cavalier users typically only got 27-30mpg average.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Skraeling said:


> my wifes cruzt 1LT with an auto gets around 30 average.. .which kinda sucks in my opinion. That may just be her driving style though. I find it rather sad that the 05 cavalier im forced to tool around in gets 36 routinely.


What happens with the Cruze's mileage if you drive it the same as your Cavalier? Remote start (?), idling through drive-throughs, hard acceleration and heavy braking/tailgating all decrease mileage.

Based on Fuelly records, '05 Cavaliers are getting 30 MPG and Cruzes are getting 33 MPG. You are getting 20% over the average with your Cavalier and she is getting 9% under the average with her Cruze. That's not based on EPA numbers, that's based on real world owners reporting their fill-ups.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

iKermit said:


> And that is calculated on how good/bad they drive, wait till there is more out there!


...and once they get broken in. I can see that average climbing soon.


----------



## Skraeling (May 30, 2012)

nope its just an auto box cavalier. I blame driving style... shes not exactly great at it. Tends to accelerate very hard and isnt quite smooth.

Im hoping she will let me grab the cruze for a week commute to work, but I cant seem to tear it away from her she loves the thing.


My wrx was what we traded in for it. So im basically counting the days down till I can get another manual car of my choosing.

Im hoping the diesel comes with a 6mt at some point, that would make my day.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Cruze TD + 6MT with taller than Eco gearing = what a LOT of people are/were waiting for. Unfortunately, it looks like we'll be waiting until the next gen Cruze if it is to happen at all.


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

I just added my Cruze Diesel to Fuelly


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Skraeling said:


> nope its just an auto box cavalier.


You must have the flattest 100% hwy route known to man.... or drive at 42-45mph. I owned a 2004 cavalier automatic(exact same engine/trans as your 2005) and over 80,000miles only ever got above 35mpg on 4 occasions. All of those were 100% hwy at slow speeds, 36,38,40, and 44mpg. 44mpg was 200+ miles 100% hwy at 42-45mph the whole way during a blizzard. 

Most average 27mpg with a 2002-2005 cavalier 2.2ecotec 4 speed auto, my average was 29mpg with 32mpg all summer. On the same routes with my Cruze 1LT automatic I average 35.8mpg and a 38mpg all summer(6.8MPG better average). On all hwy drives the cruze blows away the cavalier as long as you can keep your speed below 70mph(the cavalier 4 speed auto also didn't like speeds above 70mph either). I have got above 40mpg+ on 8x the fill ups with this car with less than half the miles driven.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Not worth the argument. People seem convinced that older cars get better gas mileage and despite newer cars being larger, heavier, better equipped, better handling, stricter emissions, e10, and having more horsepower they should all get 40 MPG all the time.



Skraeling said:


> my wifes cruzt 1LT with an auto gets around 30 average.. .which kinda sucks in my opinion. That may just be her driving style though. I find it rather sad that the 05 cavalier im forced to tool around in gets 36 routinely.


It is better than 85% of the vehicles on the road today.


----------



## Skraeling (May 30, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> Not worth the argument. People seem convinced that older cars get better gas mileage and despite newer cars being larger, heavier, better equipped, better handling, stricter emissions, e10, and having more horsepower they should all get 40 MPG all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> It is better than 85% of the vehicles on the road today.


Ill start a fuelly for it. The wife had one, but since im pretty much the sole driver of it ill start putting my numbers up.

Im in Saint Louis so while its not oklahoma plains flat, its not really hilly either. I have probably more highway driving route than she does. We are only about 4mi from the highway which I take all the way in to work. Her too.


Cruze TD would probably do me wonders as my drive being 95% highway and a 30mile trip one way just screams... gimme a diesel!

Then if they could toss in a 6MT and drop the price accordingly i'd be sold.

Its not uncommon for me to exceed epa numbers. I would routinely do it with my WRX. My previous civic with a 5mt would get 36 no matter how I drove it basically as well.


----------



## Skraeling (May 30, 2012)

started fuelly for it. ill have to try and grab the wifes cruze for a bit.



for those that dont know how to create forum badges on fuelly


> Go to the forum you participate in and see if they have a "signature" feature that allows images.
> If so, find out if the forum uses "BBCode" or "HTML" to include images.
> Once you know, go to Fuelly and click on your vehicle.
> On the vehicle detail page, click the yellow badge icon under Recent Fuel-Ups. It looks like this:
> ...


----------

